# Disappointed Or Just Let Down



## Douglasr (Dec 30, 2016)

Guys, I want to thank the prayer responses from here but I'm a little let down at the lack of responses to the Adam Coleman story. I posted it twice and emailed the support section to ask permission (after being bashed on another site, I've never done this and didn't know any better) to post the go fund me account information. Obviously I've done something wrong because I have been totally ignored on all accounts. I apologize it I was out of line, when I get back on my feet, I will be a supporting member. Thanks for your time


----------



## bosephus (Dec 31, 2016)

Douglas  

  here is my take on it    .   first you cant take this to heart .  
 as you might have noticed  we have a great bunch of guys here who do their best to help each other out .   

but sometime cold hearted reality comes into play .    it tiz the season   .   most of us here are of very modest means .   
a fairly large percentage of us are retired , on a fixed income   and the rest are just a normal working guy/gal  trying to get by in a crappy economy .  
throw in the holiday season when you cant go to a store without someone sticking their hand out  and what you get are a bunch of people who would like to help  but have already done what they can for others  while they still have themselves and their own family to consider .


----------



## mikey (Dec 31, 2016)

Douglas, I saw the story you posted and was sorry to hear of it. I have found the members here to be very generous in both time and donations but the latter usually applies to folks we know as a forum member. We care about others but we especially care about the members of our community and perhaps that is why you didn't see the results you expected. If we knew Adam things may have turned out differently maybe? I don't know ...


----------



## David S (Dec 31, 2016)

Douglas, I think Mike and Bosephus have articulated the situation quite well.  I am more than willing to help members here that have contributed to the success of this forum, sort of like family although I have never personally met anyone here in person.

We have another member here in need and I was getting ready to try and provide assistance.  Until when we went to our favorite restaurant this morning only to find out that one of our server's young daughter has colon cancer and just had surgery and now her mother...our server has to stay home to help her daughter and now has no income.  Hence our "charity" is getting redirected.

All the very best.

David


----------



## HMF (Jan 1, 2017)

Douglas,

I missed the story, I am sorry. I try to keep track of things, but I can't always do it. I went for some surgery near Christmas, and missed some things.
There is a lot behind the scenes that has to be done on this place to keep it going. You would be surprised. Other sites pay people to do these things.
All our money goes back into the forum. 100%. 

We try to be charitable on here when we can. We helped one person who is disabled, and are in the process of helping another. 
I will tell you quite frankly, that people are giving money they really cannot afford to give, and it is amazing to me, and speaks highly of them as human beings. 
Literally, thousand of dollars were raised to help these people, from people of modest means and fixed incomes. They gave until they couldn't.
On another forum, it took 10 pages of insults to get a few people to pony up a few dollars for a guy who broke his leg and had it pinned back together.
Even then, there were people there who posted diatribes as to why they wouldn't contribute, why the guy shouldn't ask, etc.
It was shameful. Some of us from this forum contributed to that guy on the other forum. I gave money. I was disgusted at how the animals at that forum acted.
We pick each other up on this forum.  We don't kick each other down, or let each other stay down.
What I'm saying is that sometimes, it is mere inadvertence, not apathy.

People on here are so generous, that we have enough money to keep this site running for quite a while. 
But we also have lives, and concerns, and illness, and family, and a lot of other things going on.


----------

